# did any one know chuck crawford



## Anonymous (Jun 6, 2008)

he was able to get 10 times the metels out of any ore and any one


----------



## Harold_V (Jun 6, 2008)

wesley donaldson said:


> he was able to get 10 times the metels out of any ore and any one



NONSENSE!

If an individual or process extracts all of the contents of any given ore, wouldn't you agree---no one can do better?

Harold


----------



## Gotrek (Jun 6, 2008)

exactly it's common sense. You can't extract more then everything.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jun 6, 2008)

Here's an article I wrote a long time ago on this forum.

"All of this leads up to the Con. This Con is very old and is worked mainly worked on the wealthy. I have also seen investment packages made up of small investors. The Germans even had a name for this con, although I can't remember it.

The Con involves finding investors for the transmutation of base metals or chemicals into gold, through the use of a special secret process. When it's time to show the goods, there is sleight of hand and there are "processes that cannot be shown" or " processes that are too dangerous to witness." The key phrase in this con is, "The gold and other PM's contained in this material are not assayable by conventional methods." The PM's are supposedly in an immature form and must be prompted along. I've seen it on a large scale twice. First, a guy that had invested his life savings into a process that got gold and silver out of well water in Arizona. I assayed the water for him about 5 different ways. When nothing showed, he didn't believe me because he was conditioned that traditional assay methods wouldn't work. The other time is pretty well covered in this post I put on 49ermike several years ago. This is almost exactly how it went down.

THE PITCH ---"In nature, a brand new chemistry of metals has been discovered. Dr. A has been working on it, in secret, all of his life. He found that such metals as gold, silver, platinum, and palladium exist, in many naturally occurring materials (ores, etc.), in an immature form. This baby gold can't be assayed by conventional means, but, after 42 years of research, Dr. A has perfected a fluxing process which matures it to the regular visible gold (or platinum, etc.) form. The process is very expensive - the flux mixture itself contains 27 ingredients, some of which are regular precious metals - like begats like. Only Dr. A knows the formula. His partner, Dr. B, was murdered last year by the CIA. The governments are very concerned about us dumping a lot of gold on the market - it would ruin the world economy. That's why we closely restrict our number of investors and require secrecy. It must never become public - we would all be killed. See this ore? A conventional assay reports only .03 tr ozs per ton. Through special processing and fluxing techniques, Dr. A has proven it to contain 29% gold, 41% platinum, and 4% rhodium, in conversion from it's immature form innate in many common materials. I know it's hard to believe, but we have extensive documentation proving it. With only a few drums of material, we all will be wealthy. Come over tomorrow and we'll show you how it works. Some of the steps are confidential, of course, but when you actually see the gold that is produced, you'll know that it works. Blah, blah, blah"

Certain types of people really get sucked into this. Many still believe it after losing all their money. Every once in a while, you will read in the paper of someone losing millions in this same scam. It can be very enticing."


----------



## JustinNH (Jun 6, 2008)

wesley donaldson said:


> he was able to get 10 times the metels out of any ore and any one



lol
Then I guess the 'any one' is not very skilled in his/her trade.


----------



## Irons (Jun 6, 2008)

from one bank account to another.

Back in the early 1880's there was a mining boom in this area. I have an atlas from the period that shows the location of all the 'Gold' and 'Silver' mines. A few years after it was published, everyone went broke. The only people that made any money were those that sold the stock certificates.

Greed is a characteristic of human nature that criminals love to exploit. By the time the sucker admits they've been had, the cons are long gone.


----------



## markqf1 (Jun 6, 2008)

Oh,.... well then.
Best to use your common sense , logic , and good judgement.
If you have any left!  

Mark


----------



## Irons (Jun 7, 2008)

The mark and his money are soon parted.

The finishing school of hard knocks, producing refined suckers since day one.


----------

